# المكيف (يثلج) ما السبب .؟؟!!



## برو (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

المكيف عندي يثلج ؟ و يثلج وقت الظهر في عز الحر الساعة ثنتين :32: ؟؟ جاء فني المكيفات واخذه معه ( قبل شهر ونص , قال الفني الفريون عندك للنص ولكن عبيتة من جديد ) وقال المكيف معك يفصل طبيعي من هذه الناحية ؟ وسبب هذا الثلج انك رافع برودة المعيار عالي ... حاول تنزله الى النص الكي يفصل ويشتغل من جديد ولا يثلج ؟ و الميكف معي من سنتين اسمه الزامل كلاسيك الترا ؟ ما الحل ؟؟ لني سئلت الاصدقاء يقولون عندنا مايثلج ولو اضع معيار البرودة اعلى شيء ؟؟


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (5 يوليو 2006)

Clean the Fliter ya man


----------



## برو (5 يوليو 2006)

فلتر الهواء نظيف .


----------



## ابو جاشو (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاسباب المحتملة
1-وجود تنفيس في الدائرة
2-حركة الهواء غير كافية


----------



## Waleed Engr (6 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

[BLINK]مشكلة تكون الصقيع على المبخر.[/BLINK]

اذا كانت المشكلة في تكوّن الصقيع تبدأ من بداية المبخر فقط (أي أعلى المبخر)
فأن المشكلة هي أن شحنة وسيط الفريون زائدة .

أما اذا كانت تبدأ في جميع أنحاء المبخر فأعتقد أن المشكلة :
1- اتساخ مرشح الهواء. ( أتفق مع الأخ Engr_Zeroo )
أو 2- تعرض المكان المكيف للهواء الرطب .
أو 3- عدم عمل مروحة المبخر بالشكل المطلوب .
أو 4- صغر المكان المطلوب تكييفة مع زيادة الثيرموستات . يجب وضع الثيرموستات قبل الأخر بشرطتين على الأقل لتمكن الضاغط من الفصل والوصل .

أنصحك أخي بالتأكد من جميع ماذكر مع الحرص على موافاتنا بالمستجدات .

ملاحظة.
((( أخي الفاضل ابو جاشو لو كان -حسب كلامك- يوجد تسريب بالشحنة- اذاًسوف ينفد الوسيط ولم يتم التبريد أساساً )))

شكراً لكل من تداخل بالموضوع،،،،،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......
أخوكم // وليد //  //


----------



## أبو سيف (6 يوليو 2006)

أخوي برو أهلاً وسهلاً بك معنا 
العطل بأذن اللـــــه هـــــو أحتمال أحد هالأمـرين :

1- عـدم وزن الثرموستات قد تكون صالحة لذلك يفصل المكييف ولكن يحتاج لها وزن بشد المسمار اللي داخل الثرموستات .

2- أتساخ المكييف وفي هذه الحاله يجب تنظيف الكوندينصر والأفبيرتر (المبخر والمكثف) .

ملاحظـة : أذا كان المكييف مـن أول ماشريته وهو يثلج ونفس المشكلة فكلام الفني اللي جاءك صحيح يجب تخفيف معيار التبريد وهذا بسبب أنه قد تكون أخذت قدرة للمكييف أصغر من تبريد الغرفة فيعطي المكييف أكبر مـن قدرتـه فيسبب تثليج للمكييف .

((هذ1 واللــــــــه أعلــــم وصلـى اللـه علــى نبينــا محمــد))


----------



## air_con (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

بالاضافة الى ما ذكره الاخوة الكرام اليك الاسباب الاتية 
/المروحة تدور ببط ء أو المروحة تدور عكس الدوران الصحيح أي تدور بالعكس .
2/ الثرموستات تالف في هذه الحالة يكون به قصر أي دائما في حالة توصيل وعليه يكون الجهاز يعمل وبدون عزل فيضهر الثلج في هذه الحالة .
3/ وضع الثرموستات على أقصى تبريد .
4/شحنه مركب التبريد ناقصة ... او يوجد انسداد في الانبوب الشعري او الفلتر ويكون في هذة الحالة انسداد جزئي ..
5/ أعاقة مرور الهواء خلال المبخر بسبب تراكم الاوساخ على المبخر او تكون الزعانف مضعجة ولا تسمح بمرور الهواء .

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## cutter (7 يوليو 2006)

زلام عليكم 
سكرا للهميع!


----------



## برو (8 يوليو 2006)

اشكركم ... اتوقع المشكلة هي صغر الغرفة .مثل ماقال المهندس Waleed Engr و أبوسيف .. وماقصروا الباقي في الردود ..



هذه ألايام انتظرت لكي اصور وهو مثلج ولكن ماثلج ؟؟؟؟ مثل العادة؟؟ 











هذا معيار البرودة ..... الذي ثلج عليه .. هل هذا غلط ؟ هل من مفروض انزل او لا ؟









فلتر الهواء ..








المكيف سليم من مرواح وغيره على كلام الفني ...


----------



## Waleed Engr (8 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية طيبة للجميع
لا شكر على واجب أستاذي برو ....

(ليس كل مايتمناه المرء يدركة ... تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن) أخوي الفاضل برو ..ما أدري ليش دايم الحظ كذا ....حتى إذا رحت بالسيارة للميكانيكي فجأة يختفي الخراب .. :87: :87: 

بالنسبة للصور أعتقد أن وضعهم سليم ...
س/ المدينة اللي أنت عايش فيها ساحلية ؟

أخوك / وليد


----------



## أبو سيف (8 يوليو 2006)

أخووي بروو أولاً لا شكــر على واجب 
ونحن في هذا الملتقى أخواه
كم قدرة المكييف حقك وكم مساحة الغرفة ..؟؟
أتوقع أنه أشتريت مكييف قدرته أصغر من الغرفة


----------



## السيد صابر (8 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اعتقد ان هذة الحاله هي اما نقص في الشحنه او زياده بها او الغرفه صغيره شكرا


----------



## belall (9 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخى ليس بان تجعل الثرموستات على اقل شىء كما شاهدت فى الصوره وهذه الصور دل على سلامة المكيف
العيوب
1- تلف فى الثيرموستات
2-ان كان سليم يكون العيب ليس فى الجهاز ولكن هو ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبه فى الهواء الذى يدخل المكيف
وللعلاج
اما ان يتم تبريد ابتداءى قبل المكيف
او عدم غلق المكان المراض تكيفه تماما اى بزيادة التهويه
او شراء مكيف ذو قدره اقل
هذا والله اعلم:76:


----------



## برو (9 يوليو 2006)

Waleed Engr
------------ نعم المدينة ساحلية وهي الدمام 

أبو سيف
----------- الميكف طن ونص والغرفة صغيرة خارج البيت فيها كمبيوتر و بعض الايام أنام فيها يمكن قياس الغرفة 3ونص في 4 او حولها 


السيد صابر
----------- هذا ماتفقنا عليه الغرفة صغيرة ...اما عن شحنة اتوقع سليمة من اول ما شتريتة وحتى بعد تعبيئتة نفس المشكلة ماتغيرت .


belall
---------- هذه ايام الجو حار مع هواء قوي .. الرطوبة ماوصلت الى الان تحتاج شهر او نص شهر . والله اعلم 




******

ولكن لاحظت في بعض المحلات الصغيرة اومكاتب العقار وغيرها فيها ( مكيفين ) ولا سمعت مشاكل .. وكلمت من قليل فني أخر ..وقال الفني اذا ( الاتوماتيك يقصد الثيرموستات) وضعتة الى النص و يفصل ويشتغل هذا المكيف سليم من جهة الثيرموستات , وقال ايضا ( مكيفات الزامل اذا رفعت البرودة اعلى لا يفصل مثل باقي الميكفات ويثلج عليك ) 

*


----------



## Waleed Engr (10 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخي برو اهلاً ومرحباً بك في بلدنا [GLOW="339900"]المملكة العربية السعودية[/GLOW] . فتحية طيبة لك

أستاذي برو من مجمل كلامك أن المدينة ساحلية إذاً المكيف لديك ذو كفاءة عالية // ماشاء الله //
فاعتقد ان الهواء الرطب له دور أساسي في المشكلة..

لأن لو تلاحظ عندكم في الدمام إذا كان يوم رطوبة . تتكون قطرات الندى على زجاج السيارة من الخارج -- ليش-- ؟

لان درجة الحرارة داخل السيارة تقريباً (19 مئوية) فتلاحظ ان الزجاج (البارد فقط) قدر يحول البخار الى قطرات الندى ...

أفلا يستطيع مبخر المكيف تحويل البخار الى صقيع !!

كلام الفني عن فصل الثيرموستات // أخي برو في الحقيقة ان أغلب المكيفات الشباكية لاتفصل عند وضع الثيرموستات على الآخر فمن هذة المكيفات مكيفات الزامل .
(وضع الثيرموستات على الآخر : يعني عدم عمل بصيلة الثيرموستات وجعل الضاغط يعمل دوماً)

ملاحظات :
1- حاول إغلاق النوافذ جيداً وإحكام غلق الباب دائماً.
2- الغرفة ذات 3,5 في 4 أعتقد أنها صغيرة مع جعل الثيرموستات عالي.
3- أعتقد ان كلام الفني سليم.
4- مكيفات الزامل :هي مكيفات عالية الجودة . (ليس القصد دعائياً). 

أتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت مني ..
م. وليد 

في أمان الله:55:


----------



## جانلوكا زامبروتا (12 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي الغالــــــــــــــي...//

أنا أعاني من نفس المشكلة في جهازي ،، علما بأن مساحة غرفتي كبيييييرة ،، والأغلب أن السبب في تكون الثلوج هو انني كنت أخليه على درجة برودة عالية جدا ...//

وطبعا عند درجة البرودة العالية يضطر الكومبرسور الى العمل لمدة 24 ساعة لمحاولة الوصول لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة والي هي 18 أو 20 درجة مئوية ،، وبالتالي تزداد البرودة داخل جهاز التكييف فتتكون الثلوج ...//

الحل الوحيد أنك ما تعليه أو تخلي درجة البروودة عالية للجهاز ...//

تحياتي لك ...//​


----------



## برو (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ماقصرتوا على الردود والمساعدة ... كلامك صحيح يا اخي جانلوكا ..

كان يثلج بهذا الشكل 






قمت بتثبيت الثيرموستات على هذا المستوى ولا صار يثلج صار كل فترة يفصل و يشتغل


----------



## م/سليمان333 (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخى المهندس وليد
لى تعقيب على كلامك وهو زيادة شحنة الفريون تؤدى الى تكون ثلج هذا كلام غير صحيح ولكن نقص شحنة الفريون فقط يؤدى الى تكون ثلج وايضا فى بعض حالات السدد الجزئى 
وشكرا


----------



## باهر سمير (24 أغسطس 2008)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
اخى الكريم /برو
اذا كان الجهاز شباك :اسحب الجهاز خارجا وقم بعملية غسيل للكويل الأمامى بالماء و الخل وسترى ان شاء الله العجب وذلك لأن عدم دخول الهواء عبر هذه الجزئية يكون ثلج ولك صالح الدعاء


----------



## لؤي ط (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اي مكيف عند بداية التشغيل يثلج فهو نقص في الغاز اما عند الظهر يمكن ان يكون فلاتر او مروحة الداخلية او الثرموستات


----------



## المساعدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذة المشاركات الجيدة


----------



## شيخ الحارة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

م/سليمان333 قال:


> اخى المهندس وليد
> لى تعقيب على كلامك وهو زيادة شحنة الفريون تؤدى الى تكون ثلج هذا كلام غير صحيح ولكن نقص شحنة الفريون فقط يؤدى الى تكون ثلج وايضا فى بعض حالات السدد الجزئى
> وشكرا


أوافقك الرأي ، زيادة الشحنة تعني نقص في ال Superheat  .
بينما النقص في الشحنة هو الذي يؤدي إلى تكون الثلج في بداية المبخر كما ذكر الأخ وليد .​


----------



## جواد الدرويش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتفق مع الاخ وليد في كل الي قاله


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ismaeilkli (28 يوليو 2010)

اخي برو المواسير يجب الا يقل عن 2.5 متر اذ كان تربين سرعتة مثل او تركيبة ام بنسبة الفريون تختالف حسب حرارة الجو وهذا ميقدره الفني على سبيل المثال حرارة الجو40 يعطي المواشر 60 -65 طبعا الفريون


----------



## medo.hanafy (28 يوليو 2010)

والله لقد استفدت كثيرا من ردودكم الرائعه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ismaeilkli (29 يوليو 2010)

بدل مكثف محرك المروحة


----------



## علاء البديري (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان كل الاسباب ذكروها الاخوان قبلي.


----------



## المعلم لاول (4 أغسطس 2010)

حصل تسريب في الوحدة تم المكيف غاز وبس


----------



## papa (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكلة الثلج نتيجة اشياء كثيرة منها يكون مروحة المبخر ضعيفة او واية او نتيجة اتساخ المخر او تسريب للفريون


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني شرحز شرح كافي لكن احب ان اعقب على ذلك
1-عطل بالثيرموستات او وضعه على اقل درجه
2- عدم وجود هواء كافي (بطء بسرعات المروحة)
3- صغر حجم الغرفة
4-وجود اوساخ في evaporatorاو وجود طعوج او ضربات فيه مما يؤدي الء عدم مرور الهواء من خلاله
..............
والله اعلم


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (8 مايو 2011)

التحيه لكل الزملاء يجب تغسيل المكييف وسيرجع كما كان


----------

